# E-Bike Companies Thread



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Post up companies here, help your fellow non e-biker get hooked up:

Raleigh Bicycles - eBike

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/turbo


----------



## Capt.Ogg (Jun 5, 2015)

All the big international companies plus all the major European ones.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Hands down the best ebike company around is Luna Cycle :Luna Cycle LLC great products, the absolute lowest prices, cutting edge batteries, and great support and service from an American company. This means cheap shipping costs and easy warranty support from within the USA.

If you can work on your own bike at home you can build an ebike as good or better than the $4000 factory bikes with a much longer range and more power for less than 1/2 the cost. You already have at least one and probably two old MTBs in the garage, why not convert one and see if you like it before dropping the cost of a decent used car on a low power Bosch bike?


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

I would avoid HPC High Power Cycles sold me a new BMC motor it was DOA been trying to get it fixed from then back n forth sending it to them its there now again. Wish I had never heard of them . Paul from EMV3 is good n cheap but hes in China , Have heard good things about Luna cycles


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Since this is an MTB site, hub motors are pretty much useless anyway. Not enough torque and terrible weight distribution issues.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Not really I find for my needs just a mac 10 works very well , you must use a middrive


----------

